# Thinking of Working in Middle East - Australian Civil Engineer



## Polleo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello All,

Very pleased to see a forum such as this one! 

I am an Australian Civil Engineer, more particularly I work in the Systems & Quality stream. I have a Bachelor of Civil Engineering and also a Masters of Engineering Management both from Australian Universities.

I have 6 years experience with Top Tier Australian Constuction companies and have worked on landmark proejcts in Sydney.

I was just wondering if there are opportunities for people with my qualifications in the Middle East, either UAE, Qatar or alike?

What is the best way to make contacts?

Regards.

Gordon


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Polleo said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Very pleased to see a forum such as this one!
> 
> ...



Direct contacts with companies will always work out in Middle
East cases........ Browse through websites of companies ........look at their requirement
.......If it suits you, apply on their website........then call the concerned authorities .....have a word.......that worked in my case.......Am quite against Agents .....


----------



## Polleo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks JP, yes I am off the same opinion, bit sceptical of the agents and it could be benefical for both the potential employer and I if the middle man is cut out.

Do you have any websites that you could perhaps recommend?

Are you currently working in the middle east, if yes where abouts exactly and in what role if I can ask that is?

thank you


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Polleo said:


> Thanks JP, yes I am off the same opinion, bit sceptical of the agents and it could be benefical for both the potential employer and I if the middle man is cut out.
> 
> Do you have any websites that you could perhaps recommend?
> 
> ...


I was in Kuwait between 2006 - 2009 working as Process engineer.
If its Qatar , you are looking for:
QAFCo,Qatar gas, Qatar construction
Oman- PDO & Construction
Bahrain - BAPCO( I was invited here for an interview last year)
These 3 best middle eastern countries I recommend

Cheers


----------



## Polleo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks JP.

If you don't mind me asking where are you originally from, I guess I have no idea what salary to expect for a civil engineers role would you have any idea at all.

thanks for the listing of the companies that will be a great starting point for me 

any reason why you didn't mention abu dhabi or dubai ? you indicate that qatar oman and bahrain are the top 3


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Polleo said:


> Thanks JP.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking where are you originally from, I guess I have no idea what salary to expect for a civil engineers role would you have any idea at all.
> 
> ...


I am from India.........Dubai...... Overly crowded.....I avoid crowds.....besides all your earnings will be spent due to high cost of living.......

Coming to salary....... Negotiate....... Never degrade yourself.....
Do not forget ask about other amenities what they are going to provide you
Other than your agreed salary.


----------



## Polleo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice ... yes it seems to be that they will try to rip you off unless you're careful with the negotiations.

Thanks for your advice jp hope you are doing well

My aim is to maybe move there in about 18 months, i still need to finish masters over here and complete the current project i am on, i have been told that qatar is still more or less trying to work out a lot of things, i mean they have a lot of work on in the next several years.


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

Polleo said:


> Thanks for the advice ... yes it seems to be that they will try to rip you off unless you're careful with the negotiations.
> 
> Thanks for your advice jp hope you are doing well
> 
> My aim is to maybe move there in about 18 months, i still need to finish masters over here and complete the current project i am on, i have been told that qatar is still more or less trying to work out a lot of things, i mean they have a lot of work on in the next several years.


Yes......Expansion of existing projects is underway in huge manner
In Qatar....That's good option......by the way what's your specialisation in Master's? Are you originally from Australia?


----------



## Polleo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's called MEM, Master of Engineering Management

I was born in Europe but I came to Australia when I was very very young so I'm practially Aystralia.


----------



## Raj02 (Jul 18, 2013)

Polleo said:


> It's called MEM, Master of Engineering Management
> 
> I was born in Europe but I came to Australia when I was very very young so I'm practially Aystralia.


Hi Polleo,


I am basically a civil engineer worked in Middle east for quite long period, after recession things has not improved except few places, In Dubai and Abudhabi still people are finding it difficult to get jobs and good salaries . Other places, there are opportunities, but limited and it again depends on your luck.

I would suggest if you are comfortable with your job, please continue with the same.
I relocated to India in year 2011 and planing to come to Perth in Jan 2014.How the opportunities there? Is there demand for Civil engineers? 

I would appreciate if you can share your thoughts on the same


----------

